# Graco Ultra Max 695 / Best Spray Gun



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

So I just picked up a used Ultra Max 695 off Craigslist for $200. Came w/ 50' of hose, but no gun. 

I'm not a painter. I'm the first to admit it. However, I got a job painting the exterior of an old brick home in town. The money is good and she pays cash. I figured for the price of the sprayer, I can't lose. I'm planning on taking this down to M.A.B. paint to have it looked over before the job starts. Its in pretty rough looking shape to be honest, but it runs and pumps water through it w/ no problem. 

I need a gun. I only paint occasionally, but w/ this new tool, I may start advertising a little more for exterior painting. I try to stay away from interior painting if I can get away w/ it.

What should I look for in a gun? What are the specs to keep an eye on? What is your personal preference and why? Also, Any tips about working off of an extension ladder w/ an airless?

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Depends on what you want to spend and how heavy duty you want it. Your best bet might be to ask the people at M.A.B. what they would suggest.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Right on. I can appreciate that. Being the internet purchaser that I am, I felt that I could get a pretty kick ass spray gun for $150 that would last. Also, I'd like one that rebuild kits are readily available for.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Sweet deal. i run two graco 695's, if 150 is your budget buy yourself one of the new graco contractor guns online.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I actually have been running a Spraytech gun, I have a new Graco Contractor 2 in my garage, but the Spraytech has been holding up fine for over 3 years and I just cant see getting the other gun dirty untill this one gives out. I do use Graco tips and guards though, I do not like the Spraytech tips at all they dont seat as well as the Graco Rac X tips do.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Workaholic, is this the gun you are referring to? Seems like the right price for sure.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

you could buy a cheap gun at one of the big box stors for probably 60 or 70, if you are only spray exteriors it would be fine IMO. You are not gonna be pushing 5000 pounds of pressure spraying some aluminum siding so a small inexpensive gun would work. You can put any brand guard onto any gun, so that wouldnt be a problem, like I said Graco RacX tips are the best IMO.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> I actually have been running a Spraytech gun, I have a new Graco Contractor 2 in my garage, but the Spraytech has been holding up fine for over 3 years and I just cant see getting the other gun dirty untill this one gives out. I do use Graco tips and guards though, I do not like the Spraytech tips at all they dont seat as well as the Graco Rac X tips do.


 I did not care much for the contractor2 but the new contractor is sweet been using one for a year plus


HandyHails said:


> Hey Workaholic, is this the gun you are referring to? Seems like the right price for sure.


That is basically the 4 finger version here is the 2 finger
http://store.spraymallstore.com/grcoiigunand.html


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I use the contractor II gun, I like it. I would like to get a new one sometime.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

nEighter said:


> I use the contractor II gun, I like it. I would like to get a new one sometime.


 I used quite a few of them over the years have a lot of them in the garage. I had problems with them leaking in the handle over time.


----------

